# Negative verb forms with そうだ



## Lupen The Third

Hello everybody,

I know that the negative form of a verb changes if in the sentece there is そうだ. 
But I am not sure to treat this changing in the right way, so I'll try to write it as follows, please check it out and let me know if it's correct or not.

Ex : "降りそうだ" > 降りそうもありません (or 食べなそうだ?)
食べそうだ　> 食べそうもありません  (or たべなそうだ?)

なくなりそうだ　> なくなりそうもありません　(or なくならなそうだ?)

Ex2 

安い　> 安くなさそうだ

ない　> なくなさそうだ (Correct？？)

Thanks a lot for reading.


----------



## uchi.m

Hi there!

Ame ga furisou da ---_negative_---> Ame ga furisou dewa arimasen


----------



## xiaolijie

Ex :
 "降りそうだ" > 降りそう*で*も/はありません 
X食べそうだ　> X食べそうもありません （What can these possibly mean ??!）

なくなりそうだ　> なくなりそう*で*も/はありません

Ex2 
安い　> 安そうだ
ない　> なさそうだ


----------



## YangMuye

雨は　降りそう　に・も　ないです・ありません


----------



## The Mad King

xiaolijie said:


> X食べそうだ　> X食べそうもありません （What can these possibly mean ??!）


"[Someone] looks as if [they] are about to eat [something]"?


----------



## Lupen The Third

Thank you all for replying me


----------



## uchi.m

xiaolijie said:


> Ex :
> "降りそうだ" > 降りそう*で*も/はありません


The _mo_ particle works as an euphemistic particle, that is, it softens the negative tone of the sentence.


----------



## xiaolijie

uchi.m said:


> xiaolijie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ex :
> "降りそうだ" > 降りそう*で*も/はありません
> 
> 
> 
> The _mo_ particle works as an euphemistic particle, that is, it softens the negative tone of the sentence.
Click to expand...

The sentence you quoted _was my answer_, not my question. My question was about the sentence just below it


----------



## SpiceMan

Lupen The Third said:


> Ex : "降りそうだ" > 降りそうもありません (or 食べなそうだ?)
> 食べそうだ　> 食べそうもありません  (or たべなそうだ?)
> 
> なくなりそうだ　> なくなりそうもありません　(or なくならなそうだ?)


You usually negate it in the verb itself:
降りそう -> 降らなさそう
食べそうだ -> 食べなさそうだ
なくなりそうだ -> なくならなさそうだ(Sounds weird to me, I'd just say 残りそう or あまりそう or something)



> Ex2
> 
> 安い　> 安くなさそうだ
> ない　> なくなさそうだ (Correct？？)


おしい。
The 安い one is correct, but ない is なさそう.


----------



## uchi.m

xiaolijie said:


> The sentence you quoted _was my answer_, not my question. My question was about the sentence just below it


Hmm, I thought you might want a hand on that one, too... Solly


----------



## alice313

You should know that there are two types of　’ない’.
One is adjective 'ない', the other is auxiliary verb 'ない'.
In case of adfective 'ない', the negative form of ’そう’ is 'なさそう'.
On the other hand, in case of auxiliary verb, the negative one is 'なそう', which is direct connecting form of 'そう'.

ex) おいしそう　－　おいしくなさそう　－　おいしそうで(は)ない。(adjective one)
　（雨が）降りそう　－　降らなそう　－　降りそうに(も)ない。(auxiliary one)

And also '～そうにない’ is used more than ’なそう’.
That is, they speak '雨が降りそうにない’ rather than '雨が降らなそう’.

But thesedays, Japanese people confuse ’なそう’　with　’なさそう’, so as SpiceMan's example, you can see those sentences too. (but not in your text book or dictionary yet.)

Here's more (sorry, but it's all japanese since it's japanese website)
: http://okwave.jp/qa/q3000522.html


----------

